# So proud of Fiona...



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She passed the CGC tonight with flying colors! My trainer said she is "perfect" and couldn't stop saying good things about her. I'm such a proud momma-sis.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Fiona is good girl and she also looks like an angel... Way to go Fiona !


----------

